# Craftsman 944.529201 Manual



## Jeff.Y (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for craftsman 944.529201 manual. I bought this snowblower used and haven't been able to look up parts since there was no manual. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

I goggled your subject and first hit is owners manual complete with exploded views and part numbers.
duckduckgo actually


----------



## Jeff.Y (12 mo ago)

I've been trying for a week on both Google and duckduckgo. But I can't seem to find the manual for the exact model.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jeff. This is as close as I could find to your machine. Hope it helps.
529200.pdf - Google Drive


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Jeff.Y (12 mo ago)

Thank you so much! @Grunt


----------

